# Rosie



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

My friends dog also named Rosie was hurt, please keep her in our thoughts and prayers, hopefully she alright.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no AJ, I can't believe how much has happened to Rosie this week







I really hope that she's okay





















Prayers are coming your way


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, Rosie will be in my thoughts and prayers, please keep us posted.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Aww poor little girl, she is in our prayers and thoughts.







Please keep us updated.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg poor little Rosie,







I will pray that she will be alright and isn't too badly hurt


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh, poor baby! Ruby and I are sending thoughts and prayers to you and Rosie and big, big







's. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Poor little Rosie, She is in my prayers.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Poor Rosie, my prayers are with her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Sweetheart, I'm worried with you. Please know Rosie is in our prayers. Your little baby will be ok, I just know it. 

Many Hugs, wiggles and licks,

Debbie and Gang


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh I am so sorry about little Rosie..
Be assured she is in my prayers that this is nothing serious.
Will be looking for your update.
Terry, Angel Missy, and little Nadia


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh nooooo... OMG.... I am so sorry to hear this. Both you and Rosie will be in my thoughts and prayers until she is all 
A-OK. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness, poor little Rosie. I sure hope she is ok. She'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry that you have had such a bad week with Rosie. I hope she gets all the bad for her lifetime out in these two episodes. 

Please post any news as we are all waiting to hear from you and Rosie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I just read your post, I am sick about this. Please let us know how Rosie is doing. That is one of my worse fears about Matilda. They get so excited, and wiggly. I will pray for you and Rosie.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh poor little Rosie. We will certainly be praying for her. Please update us ASAP.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Poor little Rosie.. My prayers are with you and her. I hope she's okay!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i hope Rosie is doing fine


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh my, poor Rosie. I am praying that all is well. She certainly has had more than her share. 

Sending an angel to watch over her.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just found your post, and all I can say is "Bless poor little Rosie"!!! This poor little baby just isn't having any luck these last couple of days, is she? Please post as to how she is doing. It always worries me when something is going on and yet we don't get any updates about it for a while. Just know there are LOTS of prayers going out for poor Rosie...


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Be well rosie!!!!


----------



## Chilly dog (Aug 16, 2005)

Chilly sends his thoughts to Rosie - he knows a thing or two about emergencies! And I hope you are okay through all this. Keep us posted on how Rosie is doing. 

-Mal & Chilly-


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor little thing...I do hope she will be ok. Please let us know how she made out at the vet yesterday.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hope Rosie is feel better! Any updates?


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww poor rosie
hope today is better than yesterday.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Poor thing, I hope she is ok. Please keep us posted. 
Sending lots of prayers your way


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for little Rosie.. 
Hope we will soon see an update that all is well!!!

Terry, Angel Missy and little Nadia


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart sunk when I read this. Any news on dear little Rosie?


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I just saw this post. I hope Rosie is ok...update us when ya can.

big hugs.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope Rosie's ok! Take care!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My heart sank when I read this, as well. I hope Rosie is doing better. Let us know.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Any updates on Rosie?? I hope she's ok. I'm sending you and Rosie all my best. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was oping to see a post about Rosie today. I am still praying for you and her.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

My prayers are with you and Rosie...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I getting very concerned too.. keep checking in hoping for a "good-news" update!
Well, we just must keep praying!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

And the prayers continue...and will until we find she is doing wonderful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AJ's a student, right? I'm hoping that maybe she just hasn't a chance to post an update yet.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

AJ, I really hope lil Rosie is okay. We're all here for you







Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about Rosie all day and keep checking for any news, hopefully good news. I'm hoping that she is much better and that you are just very busy with school today. Please let us know how she is.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poochiesmom_@Sep 26 2005, 04:03 PM
> *I've been thinking about Rosie all day and keep checking for any news, hopefully good news. I'm hoping that she is much better and that you are just very busy with school today. Please let us know how she is.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=103575*


[/QUOTE]

I've also been thinking of her all day and I'm getting really worried!!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so behind on the threads and just read this one. I hope, hope, HOPE that all is well with Rosie and AJ. I'll be watching for AJ's response.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

She isin my heart and prayers i really hope its nothing bad.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Shes perfectly fine, we just found out from our friend


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am very glad that she is doing better! Thoughts and prayers will continue to come your way!


----------



## princessmolly (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank goodness, Rosie is all right. Glad to hear the good news. A lesson for all of us here probably. Molly gets excited too and squirms like a wiggle worm when we pick her up sometimes. The thought has entered my mind of her wiggling right out of my arms and hurting herself. She gets so silly. Hope it's rainbows for Rosie from here on.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad she's okay!!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Whew!!! Glad to hear Rosie is fine!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by princessmolly_@Sep 26 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Thank goodness, Rosie is all right.  Glad to hear the good news.  A lesson for all of us here probably.  Molly gets excited too and squirms like a wiggle worm when we pick her up sometimes.  The thought has entered my mind of her wiggling right out of my arms and hurting herself.  She gets so silly.  Hope it's rainbows for Rosie from here on.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks everyone, I just wanted to say that I think that Princess Molly is absolutely gorgeous, I was browsing through the gallery pics the other day


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad little Rosie is ok.  That is great news!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

AHHHH!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!








So glad little Rosie is doing OK!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Whew! Thanks for the update, hope she continues to feel better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by princessmolly_@Sep 26 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Thank goodness, Rosie is all right.  Glad to hear the good news.  A lesson for all of us here probably.  Molly gets excited too and squirms like a wiggle worm when we pick her up sometimes.  The thought has entered my mind of her wiggling right out of my arms and hurting herself.  She gets so silly.  Hope it's rainbows for Rosie from here on.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







So glad to hear Rosie is better, that was a real scare.







Also just noticed princess mollys sig, how cute.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank goodness Rosie is ok. Thanks for the update.
I know just how easy it is for that sort of thing to happen because Scooby was a little squirmer too and almost jumped out of our arms when he was little. They are just so quick and it can very easily happen. He is good now and just loves to be nursed and cuddled and never ever tries to jump down.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just caught up with that thread too. I am glad AJ updated and that Rosie is alright. I am always afraid Alex will jump out of my arms. Or jump down the washing machine. As a matter of fact he jumped down from it once when he heard other dogs next door barking. Then don't seem to see the danger.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank heavens she's okay


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

OMG, just read this post, poor Rosie and you. I am so happy she is doing better, many hugs


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks, I'm so happy for my friend


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That's great news... I'm so glad all is well with Rosie!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Great news, she really gave us quite a scare!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy Rosie is doing so well..horray!!!









Terry, Angel Missy and little Nadia


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm so glad Rosie's ok! I missed this thread until just now, and this is one of those where I read the first post, and then skippped to the last, I have a habit of holding my breath until I read all the pages and find out how baby's doing. I'm so glad it's good news!!


----------

